# Help planting Krauss' Gold Spikemoss...?



## LittleDip (May 20, 2007)

I just picked up these two pots at my local nursery and I need some help put them in my tanks and keeping them alive..I do not know the exact name but I am guessing Krauss gold spikemoss Krauss' Gold Spikemoss ?



























I've tried before and it just seems like they turn brown and die.. any advice on what the best way is to put these in my frog tanks and keep them alive and have it become good ground coverage?


----------



## dart666 (Sep 18, 2010)

I planted mine all around the bottoms of my broms and it seems to just creep down the side of my tank and it does great so mabey less light?


----------



## qiksilver5 (Jan 9, 2007)

It's Sellaginella but I have no idea how to keep it alive for prolonged periods either.


----------



## boabab95 (Nov 5, 2009)

this was asked not long ago, here's the link;

Link


But to answer your question, they do NOT like air flow or soggy feet, a nice well drained soil is perfect, or you stick them in a clay background...


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Keep it on very moist soil, dont ever let it dry out. 
BTW Selaginella is considered a low light plant so bottom of the tank with some top plants as light filters


Todd


----------



## fishr (Dec 20, 2010)

It does like lower light. When I increased the light in my current viv - 20L, the tips to the spikemoss closest to the brightest part of the tank turned brown but the other half that's in dimmer light is lovin' life and doing quite well.

I "cycle" my new plants to higher humidity levels for a week or long before putting them in. I use a fogger which has worked quite well. The lid is placed on top with a compact, warm white, 6500k bulb for 10 hours on. This way I can observe how they react to 100% humidity. So far, this method has worked very well. Even my tropical Neps who were ailing, bounced back in just a week with new growth with this method, so it does work. At least for me.

Good luck!


----------



## LittleDip (May 20, 2007)

dart666 said:


> I planted mine all around the bottoms of my broms and it seems to just creep down the side of my tank and it does great so mabey less light?


I might have killed it by to much light..



qiksilver5 said:


> It's Sellaginella but I have no idea how to keep it alive for prolonged periods either.


I wish I could... it looks so nice when it takes off in a tank..



boabab95 said:


> this was asked not long ago, here's the link;
> 
> Link
> 
> ...


Thank you... I will try that..



Dartfrogfreak said:


> Keep it on very moist soil, dont ever let it dry out.
> BTW Selaginella is considered a low light plant so bottom of the tank with some top plants as light filters
> 
> 
> Todd


I have top plants in my tank, hopefully they will act as light filters.. 



fishr said:


> It does like lower light. When I increased the light in my current viv - 20L, the tips to the spikemoss closest to the brightest part of the tank turned brown but the other half that's in dimmer light is lovin' life and doing quite well.
> 
> I "cycle" my new plants to higher humidity levels for a week or long before putting them in. I use a fogger which has worked quite well. The lid is placed on top with a compact, warm white, 6500k bulb for 10 hours on. This way I can observe how they react to 100% humidity. So far, this method has worked very well. Even my tropical Neps who were ailing, bounced back in just a week with new growth with this method, so it does work. At least for me.
> 
> Good luck!


Great to know!! I will try your method and see how it works for me. I have a DIY fogger I will use. thank you everyone for your help!


----------

